# MILLING MACHINE MINI CRAFTEX CSA CX605



## Misterbill (Nov 9, 2021)

I am thinking that the mill I got towards the end of last year is not going to work for me. I am a hobbyist working on models, and all the fittings are just too big and are really hindering me. I bought it to replace a smaller machine that we sold when we moved to Nova Scotia last year.
So, it's from Busy Bee and is a CRAFTEX CSA CX605  plus machining vise, boxed set of hold downs etc. It maybe has an hour of runtime to date.
The only issue is that it is here in Lunenburg, and quite heavy.
It normally.lists for around $1100 or so so I would be looking at somewhere in the $800 area.
Any advice would be much appreciated  - thanks, Mike


----------



## Misterbill (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## 140mower (Nov 9, 2021)

What about making a pallet to bolt to the table and secure your work to that with the smaller hardware.... Just thinking that by the time you sell this one and replace it your out a lot of time and expense.


----------



## Misterbill (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks, that is an interesting thought, certainly worth investigating.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 9, 2021)

Misterbill said:


> Thanks, that is an interesting thought, certainly worth investigating.



You can almost always find ways to use a bigger machine on small stuff but you can seldom do it the other way around. 

I'd find a way to attach a smaller table (maybe even with other desirable features) and get an adapter for the spindle to take smaller tools. That will cost you way less than downgrading and still leave you with the ability to work on bigger things if you ever want to.


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 10, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> You can almost always find ways to use a bigger machine on small stuff but you can seldom do it the other way around.
> 
> I'd find a way to attach a smaller table (maybe even with other desirable features) and get an adapter for the spindle to take smaller tools. That will cost you way less than downgrading and still leave you with the ability to work on bigger things if you ever want to.


I can attest to this. I picked up a little Taig lathe with a milling attachment, thinking it would do what I need. But even though I am doing small pieces, it is just to light. So I will likely start looking for a small mill in the new year.


----------



## trlvn (Nov 10, 2021)

Misterbill said:


> I bought it to replace a smaller machine that we sold when we moved to Nova Scotia last year.


What did you have previously?  

Craig


----------



## Misterbill (Nov 10, 2021)

trlvn said:


> What did you have previously?
> 
> Craig


One size down Seig micro mill - which would appear to be not available


----------



## trlvn (Nov 10, 2021)

Misterbill said:


> One size down Seig micro mill - which would appear to be not available


Is this like the micro mill that LittleMachineShop sells?
















						HiTorque Micro Mill | Micro Milling Machine for Sale
					

This HiTorque Micro Mill is the most powerful mill in its class. Shop this 250 watt micro milling machine for sale at LittleMachineShop today!




					littlemachineshop.com
				




The LMS web pages are a little confusing.  If you are interested, I'd contact them to clarify whether they'll ship it to Canada or not.  BTW, I would think that the MT2 spindle would make it challenging to find tooling?!?  

Craig


----------



## Misterbill (Nov 10, 2021)

It was the previous iteration of this mill from lms- and I have ordered stuff from them before, and this would be perfect for my needs - however I will need to find a home for the one I have now! Budget thing...


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 10, 2021)

Misterbill said:


> It was the previous iteration of this mill from lms- and I have ordered stuff from them before, and this would be perfect for my needs - however I will need to find a home for the one I have now! Budget thing...



You want to downsize your mill???


----------



## Misterbill (Nov 10, 2021)

Certainly wouldn't mind... make things a lot easier.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 10, 2021)

Misterbill said:


> Certainly wouldn't mind... make things a lot easier.



What manner of models do you build?


----------



## Misterbill (Nov 10, 2021)

Large scale accurate scale model aircraft. And some railroad stuff....


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 10, 2021)

Misterbill said:


> Large scale accurate scale model aircraft. And some railroad stuff....



How large is large?  Post an image please.


----------



## Misterbill (Nov 10, 2021)

1/3 to 1/2 full size depending on what it is....sorry not near my other files right now


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 10, 2021)

Misterbill said:


> 1/3 to 1/2 full size depending on what it is....sorry not near my other files right now



And you need a smaller mill for that??????  I would have thought larger.


----------



## Misterbill (Nov 10, 2021)

No, a number of the components are pretty darn small.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 10, 2021)

Misterbill said:


> No, a number of the components are pretty darn small.



What the heck does someone do with a 1/2 scale model airplane?  Are you talking flying models?  RC stuff?
That would be a BIG model.


----------



## Misterbill (Nov 10, 2021)

Some get flown, some get displayed


----------



## Misterbill (Nov 11, 2021)

Decided to sell it after all. Figured by the time I added another layer onto the mill's current bed, it was bulk-wise getting out of hand. So a finer one will now be sourced. 
The current one has taken no more than a couple of hours to get several offers...
Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Tomc938 (Nov 12, 2021)

Just wondering:  Do you mean to say you make 1/2-1/3 scale airplanes, or was there a typo?  A WW II Spirfire has an 11 meter wingspan.  1/2 scale would be 5.5 meters - more than 18 feet!


----------



## Misterbill (Nov 12, 2021)

Druine Turbulent - homebuilt wingspan just over 20ft


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 12, 2021)

Misterbill said:


> Druine Turbulent - homebuilt wingspan just over 20ft



Pictures please.


----------



## Tomc938 (Nov 12, 2021)

So you would build a 1/2 scale model of that one?  End up with a 10' wingspan?  Or are you building the actual kit plane and ending up with a fully functioning aircraft?  Just trying to understand what work you are doing.

I'm new to the hobby and making Mr. Pete's oscillating steam engine for one of my first projects - 1/2" bore, 3/4" stroke.  The eccentric is a little more than 3/8" and crankshaft and other bits are pretty small.  I have an RF 30 clone.  The limiting factor is my eyesight. (Need to work out some magnification - I should have started this hobby 40 years ago)


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 12, 2021)

Tomc938 said:


> I should have started this hobby 40 years ago)



You and me both


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 12, 2021)

@Tomc938 @YYCHM - count me in for 60 years.....


----------



## Tom O (Nov 13, 2021)

68 here….. at least till Dec 23


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 13, 2021)

Tom O said:


> 68 here….. at least till Dec 23



You are my new hero. If I can be making things on machines when I am 85 years old, I will think I am the luckiest man on earth!


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 7, 2021)

I still use my mini but it’s highly modified with long travel kit, belt drive and DRO . I’ll never let it go but I may double up to bigger one, living in rentals can be tricky to keep shop tools.


----------

